# Good Read



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Started "Angel Come Home" by Stuart Wisong last night. Its a story about a maltese named Angel. Had a hard time putting it down to go to bed:wub: I wanted to recommend it. Has anyone read it?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I googled the book to see what it was about, and it tells about how the book came to be, and what the proceeds go to.

About Angel Come Home, the Novel


About Angel Come Home 
Legacy for Animal Welfare


Written by Stuart Wisong, and capturing the hearts of readers from coast to coast, “Angel Come Home” is a love story about a dog with extraordinary powers of communication, the man who shares her world, and a lost love.

By a twist of fate, the dog enters the lives of the rich and famous, the criminal and the redeemed, where she learns their scandals and deepest secrets, while exploring parts of Paris few people know exist.

Through Angel, the lives of all those she has touched are changed. This is a story of hope and renewal that will touch your heart. Enjoy a book with a Happy Ending!

Purchase the Novel & Help the Animals


The Two Angels



Our photographs feature images of two Angels. The first Angel (on the left), and the one featured in the novel, was Stuart’s faithful companion for 17 years. She is the slightly larger, fluffier dog. The smaller dog (on the right), affectionately nicknamed “Baby Angel” or “Little Angel” is her granddaughter, and is also called Angel. She carries on the original Angel’s work as an ambassador for animal welfare.





Click here 
to view 
our 
YouTube video	
The “Angel Come Home” novel was created for the benefit of all organizations that provide for animal welfare. Based on Stuart’s experiences with his own dog, Angel, the book was self-published by Stuart and his friend, Ryan Hadlock in 2007. They vowed that all proceeds would go towards animal welfare. Since the book’s debut, $100,000+ has been donated to animal shelters, rescue groups and animal welfare organizations around the country as a direct result of strong sales. Major stores such as Walgreens now sell the book, and there is even talk of a movie.

Animal welfare organizations have the opportunity to solicit funds for their work from the Angel Come Home Legacy for Animal Welfare. An application can be downloaded on the We Can Help page.

Our Mission

We believe in giving all animals our attention. Since the Angel Come Home Legacy for Animal Welfare began in 2007, we have learned much about the plight of all the animals on our planet. Our donations are now going to organization that help Wild Animals, Farm Animals, and Domestic Animals. We support shelters, rescues, and other organizations active in promoting better animal welfare. We also take action to support all animal welfare organizations by signing petitions, demonstrating, and writing letters to our local, state and congressional representatives. Please consider getting involved by supporting the worthwhile organizations listed on this website. Thank you!

— Stuart Wisong, Ryan Hadlock, and Angel, founders 
of Angel Come Home Legacy for Animal Welfare

Our Philosophy

Pets are our companions, and as such, are entitled to the best care we can provide. They are an important and integral part of our family. Their love and devotion enhances our lives beyond measure.

Since our companions do not have the ability to speak for themselves, we can be their voice. We must insist that they be treated with compassion and respect.

Woven throughout the tapestry of our story, “Angel Come Home,” is a reminder of the unique bond between our companions and ourselves--a bond that lasts forever in our hearts. 

— Stuart and Angel 
Click HERE to download our newsletter.

I'm going to read it. Thanks, I'm always looking for something good to read.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Shelly, I just ordered the book. Thank you for letting us know about the book. I look forward to reading it!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow Deb, I didn't know about the web site. I just came across this book by accident. Just checked it out and there is alot of good info on it. Wonder if any of the Maltese rescue reps know about this? May be a way to receive some donations. I am going to share link_www.[B]angelcomehome[/B].com since the proceeds go to rescues._


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Shelly - thanks for the recommendation. Sounds like a good read for a great cause.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation, I would love to read it. It would be easiest for me to order over Amazon, can someone help me with the link please? 


Update: I found this: 

If I buy it here, do the proceeds still go to charity?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Fee said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I would love to read it. It would be easiest for me to order over Amazon, can someone help me with the link please?
> 
> 
> Update: I found this:
> ...


Arnela - I would take down that link. It's to your personal Amazon account!! I would think that even if it's ordered thru amazon it will go to charity. Also if you use the American Maltese Academy Rescue Amazon link to buy anything on Amazon, part of proceeds go to them. A real win/win. Go to this page and you will see how you can do it. https://www.americanmalteserescue.org/ Just click on the box to the right. Even if I go to Amazon without that link after I set this up, a box comes up asking me if I want to use the AMAR link, which I always do.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you so much! I did not know I linked it to my personal account, can anyone see anything without my password? :/ I cannot click edit anymore, helppp


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know what I can see since it's in a foreign language. LOL I just sent you a PM to contact one of the admins (Maggie or Lynn) to get it removed.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I don't know what I can see since it's in a foreign language. LOL I just sent you a PM to contact one of the admins (Maggie or Lynn) to get it removed.


I've removed it in both posts - let me know if I missed any more.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> I've removed it in both posts - let me know if I missed any more.


Thanks, Maggie. I only thought it was in one place but might be wrong.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you and sorry for causing any trouble. I ordered the book through Amazon! Cannot wait to read it


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine came today in the postttt  Excited to start reading


----------

